# Women with no dress sense



## tj (May 7, 2002)

In the same vein as Rogues thread on lads who wear jeans hanging off their arse, why do some women wear hipster jeans when they clearly don't have the figure for them? Now I'm as much an admirer of the female form as the next man, and I know they have mirrors, so what I can't fathom is why they would you choose to wear clothes that show just how much extra weight they're carrying [smiley=sick2.gif] ? It's not as if they don't have choice. 
Flame suit ready to engage.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Some men Men like BBW's, myself included although not to big :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Personally my Mrs is petite which is my taste in women but then again women start at alright and work up to 'fek me look at her'. There aint no ugly, theres just how much beer have I drunk :lol:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> Some men Men like BBW's, myself included although not to big


BamTT
It's not so much about what size they are it's more about emphasising what's good and disguising what isn't. From what I can see there aren't too many with a flat belly, but perhaps they eat too much crap where I live


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

My other half would agree with this flame, she often says that she just doesn't get why fat girls would want their bellies hanging out for the world to see.

It's the same when you see a big arse hanging out the back of a pair of hot pants. Why do they even bother making hot pants in sizes over 14? Urgh!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scott28tt said:


> It's the same when you see a big arse hanging out the back of a pair of hot pants. Why do they even bother making hot pants in sizes over 14? Urgh!


 :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

tj said:


> In the same vein as Rogues thread on lads who wear jeans hanging off their arse, why do some women wear hipster jeans when they clearly don't have the figure for them? Now I'm as much an admirer of the female form as the next man, and I know they have mirrors, so what I can't fathom is why they would you choose to wear clothes that show just how much extra weight they're carrying [smiley=sick2.gif] ? It's not as if they don't have choice.
> Flame suit ready to engage.


Agreed!!!!!

I am all too well aware of my own faults but I sure as hell don't advertise them. And pileeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase, I don't want to see stretch-marks on rolls of skin, looking like an ordanance survey map [smiley=sick2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

......... women............ indeed


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> tj said:
> 
> 
> > In the same vein as Rogues thread on lads who wear jeans hanging off their arse, why do some women wear hipster jeans when they clearly don't have the figure for them? Now I'm as much an admirer of the female form as the next man, and I know they have mirrors, so what I can't fathom is why they would you choose to wear clothes that show just how much extra weight they're carrying [smiley=sick2.gif] ? It's not as if they don't have choice.
> ...


At work we often have people watching sessions you wouldn't believe the things we see


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> At work we often have people watching sessions you wouldn't believe the things we see


We have huge windows a work ..................... on a sunny day, it is hysterical People Watching :!: 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > At work we often have people watching sessions you wouldn't believe the things we see
> ...


Bank holidays and the charvers tottering off down the coast is the best laugh :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Even worse when the women are preg and they have the belly hanging out.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, I mean FFS fancy getting a big belly when you're pregnant eh Tosh!!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Muffin tops ... yeuck.... Wales has to be the home for them!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

WTF is a muffin top? Someone I know thought muffin the mule was a criminal offence 

Couldn't resist, I'll get my coat.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

How about hipster jeans with a crop top and a big belly bulging over the top. C'mon ladies, did you look in the mirror before you went out for the night.

Mind you the sights I have been seeing on the news of all the shaven headed, lobster red , beer-bellied, lager-swilling blokes in Germany for the football, the ladies could raise an equally pertinent point.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

It's off to the pub tonight for another instalment. I wouldn't mind so much if it were just the young girls who think they look hot, but their mothers are likely to be there as well - with their rolls of fat on show FFS. Wear the right clothes and stop wolfing down fish suppers you muppets.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

PissTT said:


> Muffin tops ... yeuck.... Wales has to be the home for them!


I have a cute little short haired dwarf rabbit called Muffin 8)  :-*


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I have a cute little short haired dwarf rabbit called Muffin 8)  :-*


Big fuckin' deal.  :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

vagman said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I have a cute little short haired dwarf rabbit called Muffin 8)  :-*
> ...


Indeed - imagine giving your toys a name!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


 :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Us women can't helo it if the mirror fairy who controls our conscious about what we can and cannot wear goes on strike every so often. Then again on the other, some women just don't look in the mirroe before they go out...............

skinny jeans on a big ass..........

blue eyeshadow............

fake tan...............

false eyelashes.............

Quite a catch! :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So many times I stopped myself from going and squizzing the fat that sticks out of a hipster from one of these young girls and telling her....do you call this sexy? 

Will this be considered an assault or is it wrong?

I should have done this is Rhodes where things are so loose there. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Greek Adonnis










Just where would the World be without you........?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A muffin top is the name for this very phenomenom.

It's easy to see why if you look at the way the top of a muffin hangs out over the sides of the paper wrap...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

tj said:


> In the same vein as Rogues thread on lads who wear jeans hanging off their arse, why do some women wear hipster jeans when they clearly don't have the figure for them? Now I'm as much an admirer of the female form as the next man, and I know they have mirrors, so what I can't fathom is why they would you choose to wear clothes that show just how much extra weight they're carrying [smiley=sick2.gif] ? It's not as if they don't have choice.
> Flame suit ready to engage.


It doesn't matter to them if they look like shit, as long as they think they are wearing the latest fashion.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> A muffin top is the name for this very phenomenom.
> 
> It's easy to see why if you look at the way the top of a muffin hangs out over the sides of the paper wrap...


It's the split crusty top that worries me.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> It doesn't matter to them if they look like shit, as long as they think they are wearing the latest fashion.


That's the only reason I can find myself :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> It's the split crusty top that worries me.


C-Section.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I hate this fashion for girls wearing skimpy tops, thin strapped tops, light summer tops, with a massive bra (usually black, regardless of whether it matches anything) underneath it. Why did you buy the skimpy top if you wanted a big sweater really?

It's not like I wander around trying to get a crafty side view (honest), but it's just so jarring against a nice floaty summer top.


----------

